# Transfer Express Offers Custom Vinyl Banners



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Now you can help customers get their name or message out in a big way with CAD-PRINTZ® full-color custom vinyl banners from Transfer Express. Great for sports teams, business and special occasions, the digitally printed banners can be made using a layout from the Idea Book™ or with your uploaded custom artwork, for a truly one-of-a-kind design. 

Suitable for indoor and limited outdoor use, they come in a luster or glossy finish in sizes up to 4 feet by 8 feet. Four tabs are included for convenient hanging. Calculate your cost with the CAD-PRINTZ Pricing Calculator ($25 minimum). 

Go to Custom Full Color Vinyl Banners | Transfer Express to find out more.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

